# Knuggs Fish Room aka Addiction (lots o pix =)



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok so, finally, here it is my fish room...It the second room in my 2br apt., on the second floor ^^

*My view from my comfy chair*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*Other views*









Shot at 2012-01-07









Shot at 2012-01-07









Shot at 2012-01-07



*My Tanks*

3-40g breeders, 2-10g, 1-29g, 1-14g, and an Nano with a Nana 

*My 14g Endler Tank (about to change real soon)*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*My 40g Juvie Tank*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*My 29g Baby Tank*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*My 10g Fry Tank*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*My 40g Breeding Tank aka Blue Tank*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*My 10g First Shrimp Tank*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*My 40g Multi Purpose Tank*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*Knuggs Nano*









Shot at 2011-12-30


*A Few Special Features:*

*20# Pressurized Co2 w/ 12 Port Manifold*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*Custom Built Stand aka I Built Them*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*Air Purifier, Space Heater, and Blackout Curtains aka Climate Control*









Shot at 2012-01-07

*Custom Closets aka What I do for a Living*









Shot at 2012-01-07


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

jealous! can't wait till my kids move out.:bounce:
sorry kids...I know, I'm bad:thumbsdow...the wife tells me all the time


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice looking tanks, aka Im jealous!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Drool...envy!!!!! You are SO lucky! Things look great! Do you raise your own foods as well?


Jenna


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

congrats on your fish room! i'm sure it much cozier than in my dungeon of a basement lol  cheers!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

man, i love that closet. My daughter needs help from someone with your skills. Too bad you are in IN, I would totally bribe you with livestock and plants for your skills.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like your tanks. Also what fish are your breeding and keeping?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Big O said:


> jealous! can't wait till my kids move out.:bounce:
> sorry kids...I know, I'm bad:thumbsdow...the wife tells me all the time


LOL thanks! Luckily I havent had any kids, I wouldnt prolly have the fishroom if that was the case...cold shiver...dont wanna think about that lol




xxbenjamminxx said:


> Nice looking tanks, aka Im jealous!


Thanks! Lol aka hahaha 



Cottagewitch said:


> Drool...envy!!!!! You are SO lucky! Things look great! Do you raise your own foods as well?
> Jenna


Thanks, I dont know how much of it was luck though. I worked pretty dam hard on this. You can create your own luck, beauty part about freewill  I do keep microworm cultures but still buy my blackworms from the lfs. 



thefisherman said:


> congrats on your fish room! i'm sure it much cozier than in my dungeon of a basement lol  cheers! Sent from my iPhone


Thanks! Next year Im going to be moving and hopefully in a bigger place with a basement. I need more space  It is cozy but I need more space 



msjinkzd said:


> man, i love that closet. My daughter needs help from someone with your skills. Too bad you are in IN, I would totally bribe you with livestock and plants for your skills.


Thanks, to bad you are a bit aways are I would totally work out a deal with ya.



fishboy199413 said:


> I really like your tanks. Also what fish are your breeding and keeping?


Thanks! Right now I have been breeding Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish, Checkered Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia splendida inornata), Endlers, Yellow, and Cherry Shrimp. Had some Dwarf Red Blue Gularis I was breeding but recently jumped tank


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Very neat looking fish room!

Few questions:


>


What's the plant that's taking over the entire tank here?



>


How did you divide the 40B tank? Are the acrylic dividers or sponge?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks  The plant taking over my my fry tank is peacock moss and on my 40b I used Lee`s Aquarium Tank Divider 40 Breeder 17X16 its a plastic mesh.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh that's pretty cool. I wonder why I haven't seen that used a lot. People try to use foam or whatever to section tanks but then the flow gets cut pretty badly. How's the mesh treating you? Are the mesh openings pretty large?

And what's that plant taking over the 10g fry tank?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

The plant taking over the fry tank is peacock moss.

The dividers werent cheap, thats prolly why a lot of people go for alternatives. I glue mine down so they arent going anyway unless I get a razor blade. The mesh is pretty small. Endler fry cant get through but my rainbowfish fry can. Im sure the holes will get smaller through time as well with algae. I can still slide the mesh out though if I need to clean it, the sides are the only thing glued down.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh whoops, didn't see you post that before. That huge picture of the divider caught my eye haha. Any chance you'll be putting up some peacock moss for sale ?

So how's the flow through that 40B tank? Do you have a powerhead set up or something?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> Oh whoops, didn't see you post that before. That huge picture of the divider caught my eye haha. Any chance you'll be putting up some peacock moss for sale ?
> 
> So how's the flow through that 40B tank? Do you have a powerhead set up or something?


Lol yeah I figured that would give you a good visual of what I used  I actually just posted a thread on the swap and shop last night  http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/160432-fs-crypt-wendtii-erectus-peacock-cherry.html

The flow in the 40b wasnt what I expected. I ended up using 3 HOB AquaClear 20's for each section. I started out with a HOB 50 in the middle but wasnt enough surface movement. Then I tried to 20's on each side and the middle was still a lil stagnant. I could of used airstones but didnt want to raise my ph so I just put one in each section. Big Als sells AquaClears for cheap, I have them on all my tanks but one, which is my main and its a canister. Im more of a fan of the HOB's.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Think you'll still be selling peacock moss in a month or so? I need to set up dividers in my moss tank or all the moss will grow together :\. Stupid suction cups from ebay haven't arrived yet. Might even need to report the seller since there's no communication what so ever.

Ah, so you're still forced a filter per section. I was hoping you had a way to have a single filter for all three sections haha. Think a cansiter would work? Have the intake to the canister in the middle, and modify the output to each of the three sections? I guess a UGF would work as well. But yea, multiple HOB is what I see everyone end up doing haha.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> Think you'll still be selling peacock moss in a month or so? I need to set up dividers in my moss tank or all the moss will grow together :\. Stupid suction cups from ebay haven't arrived yet. Might even need to report the seller since there's no communication what so ever.
> 
> Ah, so you're still forced a filter per section. I was hoping you had a way to have a single filter for all three sections haha. Think a cansiter would work? Have the intake to the canister in the middle, and modify the output to each of the three sections? I guess a UGF would work as well. But yea, multiple HOB is what I see everyone end up doing haha.


Yeah I will still have some peacock moss. 

A canister would work if you could modify the outputs and intakes but would be quite the task. Guess I went the easy route ...sorta. I tried airlines in all of then and that worked just the ph would go to 8+. My baby rainbowfish and endlers didnt seem to mind the high ph though.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Fish room update


New Free Loaders: Corydoras paleatus "Long Fin" and the Albino Variation









Shot at 2012-01-13








Shot at 2012-01-13

My Big Baby Neons and Ornate Rainbowfish









Shot at 2012-01-13

Flower on my Jalapeño Plant 









Shot at 2012-01-13

Alot of Prego Cherries









Shot at 2012-01-13


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dah-yammmmm.


>


Dat's lotta eggs man.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So, got some camera time last night and took some of my striped Cherries and my cat fish  I could prolly still use some more practice with my camera. Luckily it does most the work for me.









Shot at 2012-01-15









Shot at 2012-01-15









Shot at 2012-01-15









Shot at 2012-01-15


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice empty ramshorn shells. Did you smoosh those against the glass?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

No just a old tank with old ramshorn. I dont bother to smoosh my snails, I would never have enough time. I use assassins if I feel overwhelmed with snails.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So, I have finally bought my first Pleco after all these years. 

And here he is 









Shot at 2012-01-18









Shot at 2012-01-18









Shot at 2012-01-18


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thought pleco's weren't 100% shrimp safe? Why did you want a pleco over some ottos?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know if they are shrimp safe, not sure why they wouldn't be. I always get ottos and these don't get very big so and he was cool so I got em


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

This makes me want a fish room now! I wonder if the parents will care if I use the basement...


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol and so begins the addiction  I wish I had a basement, I could use some more room!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't feel quite so guilty about my fish tanks in my apartment after seeing yours.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol, yeah I was a lil worried at first with all the weight being on the second floor in one room.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

So sick! You just chill in there all the time?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol, I wish I did more chilling but always got a s ton of things to do. But the time I do get to just chill and look out are amazing  Usually when I look out though I find something else to do.

Guess my Otto thought my Pleco was dirty 









Shot at 2012-01-26


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol pretty soon that's gonna be the other way around. With the pleco trying to suck the slime coat off :O


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, Boy!  Thats a weird visual in my mind lol


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So, heres just a couple newer pics 

*Cute Kitty but Bad Kitty!*








Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-23

*Limnophila Aromatica (NO Co2 or ferts, 3yr old tank tap water)*








Shot at 2012-02-28

*Rotala Macrandra and Crypt Spiralis*








Shot at 2012-02-28

*Hygrophila pinnatifida*








Shot at 2012-02-27

*Cryptocoryne hudoroi*








Shot at 2012-02-27

*Persicaria kawagoeanum also known as 'Polygonum kawagoeanum'*








Shot at 2012-02-27

*Staurogyne sp Purple*








Shot at 2012-02-27

*Pogostemon Erectus*








Shot at 2012-02-27
__________________









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-28









Shot at 2012-02-27









Shot at 2012-02-27


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Love all the new shots! You are brave letting that kitty up there. I wish my L. Aromatica would get redder like that.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, I dont let Kitty stay up there. She doesnt get up there anymore when anyone is at home at least. I find I claw that has fallen out in my tanks every now and then, so I know she will once in awhile when were gone. She's awnry like that. She prolly just likes the warmth of the lights.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

hey knughs i love the new update and pics. i am drawn to the simplicity and cleanliness of your tanks  i am partial to the one with the breeder mop (not cuz of the mop of course!) because you have those two solitary crypts allowed to take center stage, beautiful 

i have a question about breeding... i have a pair of killies in my nano. the female looks pretty plump. i have a mass of stargrass pretty thick in there, would that be similar to a b mop? or will they breed in it the same?

other question is i have fish fry in my bare bottom 30B grow out tank... the tank was really meant for plants not fish lol...but since then i have been limited in my organization, cleaning and maintenance of my tank. mainly because this is my first fry experience and i was afraid to harm/accidentally vacum the fry. 

now they're a little bigger 1/4"-1/2" sized but still a few pee wees.... my plants need attention and i need to add substrate in here what can i do?

i can't catch all of them, i (wish but) have no spare tank and its a jungle in there right now... any insight would be much appreciated 



- thefisherman


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Those pics are great!
All shot with your iphone?
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How is the nano going?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

thefisherman said:


> hey knughs i love the new update and pics. i am drawn to the simplicity and cleanliness of your tanks  i am partial to the one with the breeder mop (not cuz of the mop of course!) because you have those two solitary crypts allowed to take center stage, beautiful
> 
> i have a question about breeding... i have a pair of killies in my nano. the female looks pretty plump. i have a mass of stargrass pretty thick in there, would that be similar to a b mop? or will they breed in it the same?
> 
> ...


Your killies will pretty much breed on anything. Its collecting the eggs and keeping them from getting fungus is the hard part. I suggest using moss or your star grass if it is real thick. A spawning mop is more less an artifical plant. 

I actually starting my first batch of fry in a clean bare tank and treated it and had issues with changing the water and not sucking up the fish. I had prolly a 100 fry but only 1 survived because I threw him in a planted tank (of course his name is Nemo ) This method is a terrible way to raise fish and not sure why it is recommended (maybe because alot of material we get on breeding fish is done with out a planted mind frame). I would say catch what you can and put them in a bucket. Then add your substrate some plants and put the foam of your filter in the filter you plan on using in it to speed the cycle (which is better than bare tank cycle because there isnt much of a cycle or anykind of beneficial bacteria or whatnot in that kind of setup). If you look at my first pics I posted I labeled my fry tank. Its the dirtest tank I have but it is the best to raise fry in. Has no filter bunch of moss and yellow shrimp. Lots of micro daphnia floating around. Its a filthy feeding frenzy  You have to think of were the fish are coming from and not the fish store or another aquarium but the wild. I have seen a lot of lakes, rivers, and streams and they are not the cleanest but yet life thrives.







xjasminex said:


> Those pics are great!
> All shot with your iphone?
> Keep up the good work!!


Thanks  Alot of the real close up pics of especially the shrimp were done with that mag app.



diwu13 said:


> How is the nano going?


I ended up scrapping it. Got to be more work then I needed. Was having to change the water daily about twice. Evaporation was my biggest enemy.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for the insight knuggs... idk if i will bother collecting eggs and trying to raise fry in the nano. i guess if any survive then they were meant to be and its RAOK time lol.

its soo much work just to
maintain the tanks i do have which are all plant oriented tanks.

its interesting to know that your most successful fry tank is the "filthiest" one... because by your deacription i thought you were referring to my 30B! lol. its a total jungle with moss and driftwood and duckweed and all kinds of craziness, micro daphnia and micro bugs and all! which is probabbly why my fry thrived without me ever having to feed them fry food lol

good thing is i've got a Hydro V sponge filter im there and tons of moss covered driftwood as a biofilter. i will take you up on your suggestion and:

1) purchase some large rubbermaids to remove the hardscape. 
2) then i will catch as many fish as i can in a bare bucket and cycled sponge filter.
3) add my substate which will be pure PFS (as cheap as i can get)
4) throw back my hardscape and plants
5) reintroduce the fry. 

i just hipe they won't get too freaked out with the sudden changes. i checked thise fry out the other day tho... they look like some pretty tought little critters! 


- thefisherman


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. I would keep them in the aquarium water when you transfer them and just use the water from the tank. I would also put some plants in with them, wether it just be some trimming or a lil bit of moss to help the stress on them. I move my fry and babies all the time and they don't seem to mind. I wish I could do more with Killies but don't have the time ATM trying keep up with my fish room and other projects. What kind of Killies do have?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Pumpkin shrimp. Some reason the camera makes me them look kinda yellow, which they are def. orange in person!?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah I heard other people have problems taking pictures of the orange color due to camera color saturation. Either way they look sweet .


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad to hear its not just me! Thanks Diwu! They keep saddling up but no berries yet :/ Should of happened by now. I think it's because I just had moss in the tank a would do a couple WC's a week and the moss never stayed in one spot. So, I'm hoping now that the driftwood has it settled then they will be more comfy. Practicing my patiences that's for sure!


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Any more dwarf neon rainbows? I love mine and I accidentally killed one the other week when I did a water change  also I have some glosso for you but school and work are really keeping me busy lately. Also how are your tigers doing? I still haven't gotten some so I figured I would hit you up when you were ready to sell.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Rainbows are doing good. I have 6 that are ready for sale but I have a bunch of fry still growing up. Tigers haven't been doing much. I kept moving them around so they haven't been able to get settled but should me now. Been practicing my patients with them too! I think the temp might of been to warm for what they like for breeding, too. Finally got some Auras to stay alive after the 3rd time  I still wouldn't mind getting some glosso.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

I think things should calm down in a week or two so I'll definitely let you know. I need more dwarf neon females or just more in general. Right now they just school with my embers. Im planning on getting another 10 embers and another 5 rainbows


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool, lmk. I'll hold on to those 6 for ya. I think they are all females but not 100% sure.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Man.. I was thinking dwarf neon rainbows would be... you know... dwarfish, tiny. Instead I see they go up to 2" :O! I was thinking something along the size of mosquito rasboras.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Would be cool to have some dwarf neons color up and stay the size of a micro rasbora or stay there juvie size. It takes them awhile to get as big as 2". I'm guessing they call them dwarfs since most rainbows get big.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

A few quick pics


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aura blue?!!? Wow!

Any reason all them cherries are on the DW? You smear food over there or something?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Few more


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah I love my Aura Blues! I almost gave up on them but the third time was a charm  

Some food may have gotten stuck there since that's where the filter runs.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Got a big shipment of driftwood in yesterday  Here are some of my favorite pieces.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! Where'd all those come from?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I got them from my friend Rich, that lives in Cali.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's some quick new tank shots. Not the best pics but still shows progress. My 14 is getting a make over, which is the one by itself. Also thinking bout redoing my Dwarf Neon breeding tank. That's the great thing about this hobby, no matter how long you have been doing this there's always something evolving all the time  I can't wait to move my 10 on my custom stand for another 40! Waiting on Petco to have theyre $1 gal. sale.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That aura blue man! Beautiful!

What are those blue things next to it? Snails?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Those are pond snails. The Aura must be so blue its reflecting off the pond snails shell


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So going off what you wrote on my journal, do you keep only one genus of shrimp in each tank? Like your RCS are in a tank of their own? Tigers in their own?



knuggs said:


> Those are pond snails. The Aura must be so blue its reflecting off the pond snails shell


HAHA that was my thought


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

For the most part I keep them separated. I do have CRS, CBS, and Blue Pearls in the same tank as well as My Auras with my Super Tigers which is only a 3rd of my divided tank, pumpkins reside on the other side. I do have a 30g in my dining room that I threw Yellows, Cherries, Pumpkins, and Blue Pearls in just to see what conspires. I have quite a few tanks that only house Cherries, Yellows, and Blue Pearls, mostly due to the size of the tank. Even though I have 2 40b's and a 29g that is just cherries, mostly because they are full of fish.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah yea.. pretty much you're out of space for any new shrimps. You could probably chuck them in the pumpkin third of the tank though. I've also heard the babaulti's don't interbreed with CRS/CBS/Tigers so you could technically keep them there as well.



> I do have a 30g in my dining room that I threw Yellows, Cherries, Pumpkins, and Blue Pearls in just to see what conspires.


Wow... this is like EXACTLY what I want to do in the future. I want a shrimp rack with only neocaridina species in each tank. And then have a cull tank and just throw everything in together and see what comes out. LOL. Maybe get some purple shrimp or something. Only problem is if you do get some funky color, you have no idea who got with who


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I gotta keep my pumpkins separated, they keep saddling but no berries yet :/ 

Yeah, I can't wait til that 30g starts populating. I've seen some babies in there but who knows what they will be when they get big. The only problem is theres a lot if fish in there so a lot prolly get eaten. I have glass cats, bleeding hearts, Julie Cory's, a peacock goby, and a betta.

Finally redesigned my 14g a Lil bit


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aw what? You don't wanna experiment with the different colors crossing . Those fish would make quick work of any babies.

I really like that tree in the 14G. That'll look awesome when it grows out. You need to shrimp proof that filter intake though.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh I definitely wanna cross color and have seen some babies already. Just saying its gonna be a slower process because of them. The tank they are in still has a ton of hiding places.I had these fish forever so I cant just get rid of them and dont really have any space for them elsewhere.

Thanks  Took forever to tie that Fire Moss on all those branches. Im about to shrimp proof alot of my filters. I tried tying filter floss around the intake but ends up getting clogged overtime and hardly any water gets filtered. So, Im think if I drill holes all the way up it and create more intake area and tie filter floss around it that way I would get more flow and wound have to mess with so much. I can get ocd sometimes about efficiency, life is too short why not save as much time where you can.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... if cost isn't a factor for you (which seems that way with the aura blues haha) it might be worth buying some of the stainless steel prefilters that Liam is selling for $15 each. Those never clog cause you can just vac it and all the debris will come off instantly instead of getting sucked into the filter floss/sponge intake.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol, sometimes you have to splurge and those Auras were it! Sold a lot of cherries to get those  Plus $15 for 9 tanks adds up fast! No need to spend alot of money if you dont have too. I like to rely on my good old ingenuity


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. you could just use PVC, drill holes in it, and wrap the PVC with some SS mesh and get the same kinda thing ?

You'd still have the clean the filter floss sooner or later, but you'd never have to clean the SS mesh!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Well all my Aqua Clear Hob's came with a extra intake so there's my PVC. I was going to drill holes in those. Ive been in the market for mesh but have been looking for the right kind of black mesh. I've got a sample of it but it came from a seller in hong kong and not sure where he got it. I should check the prices for SS mesh, I'm pretty sure it's not cheap. Which I would rather use something that would blend a Lil better like black. I like the floss since even babies can't get through. I could may use some of the plastic mesh I got from the craft store but still the smallest holes would leave babies susceptible to the wraith of AquaClear.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you get the really thin fine meshed SS mesh it should be easy to bend. But yeah... thinking about it getting something like window screen covering would be ideal. Very small holes, easy to bend, and black.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my drilled intake, now I just have to tie on the floss


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pictures after you tie the filter floss then


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's it with the filter floss on it. I got the filter floss idea from my dad.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you happen to know what brand of filter floss that is?


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Can I ask where you get filter floss at?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

The kind I have on there now is some I got at the LFS, same kind you would use in a filter but they sell big pads but arent real cheap but not real expensive. Big Als some that is all white and you can get a bigger bundle of it for a lot less, its in my closet just havent opened it yet was going to use this stuff first. Even though the whit might be better...since blue stands out.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

With that, can I ask how long it would last in the tank/filter.
I have a fluval canister and have been told it would be helpful to add this floss but I'd like to know how often I would need to change out old for new or if I can just keep rinsing the floss in tank water.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Love the Tiger shrimp. May have to give you a PM when I setup up my shrimp tanks someday.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> With that, can I ask how long it would last in the tank/filter.
> I have a fluval canister and have been told it would be helpful to add this floss but I'd like to know how often I would need to change out old for new or if I can just keep rinsing the floss in tank water.


I'd say it would be ~2-3 months before it starts to fully clog.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

dewalltheway said:


> Love the Tiger shrimp. May have to give you a PM when I setup up my shrimp tanks someday.


Yeah Im a fan of the Super Tigers after getting them. Hope they make some babies with my Auras 



diwu13 said:


> I'd say it would be ~2-3 months before it starts to fully clog.


Thats a pretty good guess, but Im hoping they last longer than that since it has more area to pull suction from. Im guessing 3, who knows could in 1. So, far after a full day they are going strong


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Pic of my darkest color L. Aromatica and R. Macranda. Great thing about Indy tapwater, has a good amount of iron in it. I rarely dose ferts.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

My well water has tons of iron but after it goes through our water softner and a random filter there is no more iron in the water.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

We should make a wager on the clogging. Winner gets an aura blue . jk jk haha


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Hcancino said:


> My well water has tons of iron but after it goes through our water softner and a random filter there is no more iron in the water.


Yeah, Ive been thinking about a RO system but still teetering for the fact that I would have to dose ferts more often.



diwu13 said:


> We should make a wager on the clogging. Winner gets an aura blue . jk jk haha


Lol, 47 day 8 hrs and 39 secs  I hope Im right! I only have 2 Auras (soon to be more)...Would be fun though to bad I dont have any to spare.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I officially had to declog the filters today. Didn't last as long as I would of thought. But was easy to unclog, jus a Lil tugging and stretching.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you have to take the entire thing off to clean? Or did you just shift it around a bit haha.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I just shifted and strecthed it around. It's sewed into the filter so not really easy to take on and off. I ordered a 16mm SS strainer intake from Liam gonna see how it does.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I see you ordered one of those. I'm getting a bunch of the cheap $4 ones from maxsunny and I hope they turn out well ! I can't see paying $15 for a strainer haha. But I'm a grad student so income isn't great lolz


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

What's the cheap ones look like or have a link? Im not particular to being so frivolous with my money either.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great room! I'm curious... how do you do water changes?



knuggs said:


> What's the cheap ones look like or have a link? Im not particular to being so frivolous with my money either.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...2289-cheap-stainless-steel-intake-filter.html


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I use a python system, atm. Thanks for the link! Not sure if those would work the bottom solid section that it would have to clear is 16mm.

Finally have some Berried CRS and CBS  and also finally got my first Indoor Jalapeno  Its been flowering for months. Weird this is that I havent even increased the photoperiod. 









Shot at 2012-04-15








Shot at 2012-04-15


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea the ones for cheap are only 13mm which fit the AC20 filters I use. And at $4 it's cheap enough where I don't have to try and make it myself lol.

When are you gonna pick those peppers and eat them :0?


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

Idk if u answered this or not yet but what did u use for ur breeder mop and how is it floating? 

I think it was in the 29gal tank 

Thanks


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> Yea the ones for cheap are only 13mm which fit the AC20 filters I use. And at $4 it's cheap enough where I don't have to try and make it myself lol.
> 
> When are you gonna pick those peppers and eat them :0?


Hmm, not sure how that is unless it has alot of flex. Unless you have a different version but doubt that, since they havent changed them forever. Did you measure yours? I will be interested to see if it fits. AC20's are the same as the 30 and 50. 

I hear if you wait til they get black, they are at their hottest... 



ROZDAB said:


> Idk if u answered this or not yet but what did u use for ur breeder mop and how is it floating?
> 
> I think it was in the 29gal tank
> 
> Thanks


I used green yarn that you would knit a sweater with and wrapped it around a book then tied another string on the top of all the wrapped around strings to put them together, but slid and tied a cork into the string that holds the wrapped strings together then cut the bottom of the strings and viola. It mayb a lil easier to google how to do it and would also give you a visual.

I had troubles finding corks big enough. Eventually I did at a craft store, Michaels I believe.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Hmm, not sure how that is unless it has alot of flex. Unless you have a different version but doubt that, since they havent changed them forever. Did you measure yours? I will be interested to see if it fits. AC20's are the same as the 30 and 50.
> 
> I hear if you wait til they get black, they are at their hottest...


Yea I modd'ed the AC20 intake to make it a L bend instead of a straight | drop. I used 0.5in = 12.7mm PVC to make the mod here:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...twin-10g-shrimp-tanks-10g-18.html#post1690331. So I'm sure a 13mm will be able to fit !

Oh i see haha. Are you gonna stirfry those peppers up !!


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

knuggs said:


> I hear if you wait til they get black, they are at their hottest...


Are you sure it's black and not when they start turning orange/red?

Side note- Also I think either next Tuesday or Wednesday(24th/25th) or the following tuesday and wednesday(1st/2nd)I will be coming down with some glosso for you and picking up some of those rainbows.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> Yea I modd'ed the AC20 intake to make it a L bend instead of a straight | drop. I used 0.5in = 12.7mm PVC to make the mod here:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...twin-10g-shrimp-tanks-10g-18.html#post1690331. So I'm sure a 13mm will be able to fit !
> 
> Oh i see haha. Are you gonna stirfry those peppers up !!


Oh yeah, duh (facepalm). I forgot you modded yours, dang I didnt think about that. Hmm, may have to think about doing that myself if I can save a some bread with SS strainers.

Sounds good havent had stir fry forever! My gf is the cook. So you would have to ask her, lol. She completely spoils me 



Hcancino said:


> Are you sure it's black and not when they start turning orange/red?
> 
> Side note- Also I think either next Tuesday or Wednesday(24th/25th) or the following tuesday and wednesday(1st/2nd)I will be coming down with some glosso for you and picking up some of those rainbows.



Im pretty sure, thats what my gf says. I guess they turn green then orange then red and then start turning black.

Sounds good, hopefully picking up a 75 tonight so I have some more grow out rooms for my babies


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea even without the mod I think the 13mm will fit the standard intakes! Since the 0.5in PVC goes INSIDE the original strainer tube, so the original would be larger.

Oh I see lol. I'm the cook in this relationship. My GF learns from me haha ._.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I got the strainer today but barely fits, may need to mod my intake to get a better fit, it's barely hanging on.

I used to think I was a good cook til I met her lol. She's going to school to be a chocolatier right now. She's makes chocolate almost everyday now  and already pretty killer at it, can't just eat one.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Also got me a new tank last night  My biggest yet, 75g. Bought it off Craigslist off a guy who ended up only living 3 miles away. Wasnt able to get it til 12 last night and was up til 3 setting it back up cause it came with everything, even the fish! Had to work at 7 so not much sleep but so addicted I keep going  I already got rid of the fish today. Have to switch out the substrate with some eco-complete ASAP bout to start that soon tonight. I have 20 pumpkins that will prolly be here by saturday. Gonna be my main tank for growing my bigger rainbow (Currently Dwarf Neon and Ornate) juvies and will have more Pumpkin shrimp. I pretty stoked about this tank, made out like a bandit. Only paid $400 for everything! tank, stand, glass lid, marineland deluxe t5 lighting fixture 48" which have 4 bulbs-2actinic and 2 daylight, two cansiter filter, heater, airpump, led moon lights, huge power strip, and whatever else he had related to the tank even buckets 

These are his pics, I didnt have time to take any. Been busy with everything else. But this is what is now in my dining room, besides the fish which I traded in today. The arrowana was crazy!! The net was too big for the bucket so I tried to dump him in, bad idea! He shot out that bucket and bout hit the ceiling and went right behind the dam tank. Luckily he squirmed his way out! Took about 5 tries to get and keep my hands on him, not the easiest fish to wrap your hands around. Also came with 5 Yellow Lab Chiclids, a 6in Clown Loach and some kind of Pleco, I kept the Pleco.








Shot at 2012-04-18









Shot at 2012-04-18


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. so what size SS filter did you get from Liam again? Makes me worry a bit. If you're worried about it slipping off take the intake tube to homedepot or lowes and shove it into PVC pipes until it fits. Then you can just get a ring for that PVC and slip it over the tube 

Oh yea.. professional cook is gonna be better than me too lol!

And wow.. that new tank is HUGE! That fish is also quite huge ._.! What did you trade it in for haha? Store credit? Dang... it must've made a mess flopping around behind the tank. Surprised it didn't die or anything. How did he move the tank to your house with all the water/fish in it?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> Hm.. so what size SS filter did you get from Liam again? Makes me worry a bit. If you're worried about it slipping off take the intake tube to homedepot or lowes and shove it into PVC pipes until it fits. Then you can just get a ring for that PVC and slip it over the tube
> 
> Oh yea.. professional cook is gonna be better than me too lol!
> 
> And wow.. that new tank is HUGE! That fish is also quite huge ._.! What did you trade it in for haha? Store credit? Dang... it must've made a mess flopping around behind the tank. Surprised it didn't die or anything. How did he move the tank to your house with all the water/fish in it?


I got the 16mm. So far it works great and picking up all the smaller particles in the water. Ill prolly have to do that, wish I didn't have to cut end of but guess I have extras.

I traded him for credit. Yeah it was crazy seeing flop and slither around. We have a cat and he picked up a ton of her hair since it hadn't been vacuumed back there cuz its where one of 29g was. That guy and I carried up. We left everything in it besides the fish and drained most the water.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh yea I totally forgot you have to cut the grating part off. Gotta do that with mine as well haha. Nice new profile pic update with those nice oranges 

Hm... still. That must've been really heavy haha. Were you worried the glass might crack during the moving? He helped you move it into your house as well?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks  The ones I have by themselves keep saddling but no berries yet, not sure why. But the one in my mix tank is berried, so dont know what shes carrying...

Yeah wasnt light, the worst part was up and down the stairs cuz one person has to end up carrying it by there toes cuz you cant tilt it... He did help me thank god, I dont think my gf is that strong lol. I wasnt too worried, Ive moved tons of tanks with substrate still in it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh ahah. I remember moving my 10G tank half filled with water, and had substrate, alone... and it was brutal. Moving it up and down the stairs ugh. End of the day my arms so sore


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah I carry heavy laminate shelving around all day making custom closet, polymer floors, and other stuff (ex. above) and my legs were still sore the next day, been a long week lots of OT and aquarium stuff getting done  I got to move in about 4 months though and that's gonna be a mission...!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of the new 75 growout tank, been busy  Gonna redesign it once the plants that came with it bounce back, they got pretty roughed up by the chichlid and arowana that was in it previously. Still got a bunch of DW with Anubias on them but not sure what I'm gonna do with them. Got em in buckets atm.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Dam just saw those pics on the computer from my Iphone and those are crap lol Looked alot better on my phone. Looks like it didnt pixel right from tapatalk :/ Looks alot better from where Im sitting lol.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Yeah I carry heavy laminate shelving around all day making custom closet, polymer floors, and other stuff (ex. above) and my legs were still sore the next day, been a long week lots of OT and aquarium stuff getting done  I got to move in about 4 months though and that's gonna be a mission...!


Wow I thought this was an optical illusion at first. Why is everything like 2ft off the ground lol?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Dam just saw those pics on the computer from my Iphone and those are crap lol Looked alot better on my phone. Looks like it didnt pixel right from tapatalk :/ Looks alot better from where Im sitting lol.


Haha yea I'm sure it does. Are you gonna add more plants or driftwood to the tank? Looks so bare right now. You did a great job redoing it though :thumbsup:


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah I have the dw in the buckets with a bunch of different Anubias that I'm gonna put in there. It will get a whole new aquascape once the swords bounce back and get healthy. Then I will get rid of them and prolly do a lot of foreground plants so I will be able to see the big schools of dwarf neon rainbows when I get them in there, they still need to get a bit bigger.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> Wow I thought this was an optical illusion at first. Why is everything like 2ft off the ground lol?


It hangs on a board rail with a bracket. You can see it better on this pic.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. why would you wanna suspend the cabinets and stuff off the floor? Looks really unnatural to me


----------



## NewDisign (Apr 6, 2011)

A rather healthy addiction if you ask me


----------



## mickmac247 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ever have a flood and wish they were off the floor?? I like the idea and so much easier if water gets in there.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> Hm.. why would you wanna suspend the cabinets and stuff off the floor? Looks really unnatural to me


Like mickmac said keeping water off and from destroying it. Also you in the house makes it easier to vacuum and you dont have to destroy or cutout the carpet. Its a super strong system, Ive been doing this for over 10yrs and have seen them hold alot of crazy stuff. My 14g, is on one of the systems in my fishroom.



NewDisign said:


> A rather healthy addiction if you ask me


Yeah, could be alot worse  I dont think my family and friends will try and hold a intervention for it. My dad, gf, brother, and stepmom are all plantedtankers now too  but dont really do the forum. 



mickmac247 said:


> Ever have a flood and wish they were off the floor?? I like the idea and so much easier if water gets in there.


Exactly


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I see. I never have seen anything that looks like that haha. Is it very common where you live? I guess in NJ, NY, CT, PA there's NOTHING like that around here haha. It still looks super unnatural to me 

I mean it looks good. But it just looks... unnatural!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah we stay pretty busy, always getting overtime. It sure beats that wire stuff! Think Im gonna take some pics of all my tanks tomorrow. Put that driftwood back in the 75g as well, and moved the Hydrocotyle.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Heres the faces of all my tanks. Its been awhile.

*Main 40B (Showtank)*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*Divided 40B Pumpkins, Aura Blues, Super Tigers*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*Dwarf Neon Breeding Tank 40B and Cherries*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*10g (Still searching for Good Looking Peacock Gobies)*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*29G Cherry and Fry Grow Out*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*14G Selected Yellow Shrimp*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*40B Blue Pearl, CBS, and CRS*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*Fry Tank/Yellows*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*New 75 Rainbow/Pumpkin Growout Tank*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*29g (first tank) Glass Cats/Bleeding Hearts/Melting Pot of Shrimp*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*My GFs New 20L *








Shot at 2012-04-23
*My Gfs First Tank (was looking alot better but was trying the fluval small co2 bottles, lets just say I bought her a real regulator last week)*








Shot at 2012-04-23

A few extra misc. shots

*Pumpkin*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*Hudori*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*Random (was trying to catch a pic of all the lil babies in the breeding tank but didnt work)*








Shot at 2012-04-23
*The Jalapeno plant has done well over the winter with just a aquarium light*








Shot at 2012-04-23


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome Fish room. Have one myself and love it. Love the jalapeno plant also.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, I need to get some updated pics. I was surprised how well the Jalapeno did, especially as far as fruiting goes. Nice blog, Ill have to dig in deeper to that when I get some time. Those Apistogramma cacatuoides are cool looking fish. I was trying to breed a greener variation of endlers like what you have but was taking forever and got tired of having some many endlers all the time.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Sweet, that's a ton of tanks and shrimp. I would love to have some more tanks but for now I just have 2 but more will come, it's also nice that you and your girl have a common interest.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks man! Ive seen you tanks, very nice! I believe it wont be long til you have more  I lucked out with my girl. She didnt know much about them but didnt take her long to fall in love with the hobby. Her tanks are looking as good as mine just with a bit of a girls touch. Great thing is she doesnt get mad when I buy $100 crypts


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the fish room tour on Saturday! Definitely makes me want to build one in the basement. Those dwarf neons I got from you are doing great.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

No prob, glad you finally got to check it out.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wish I could check it out . Why no more blue bolt profile pic?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Would be cool if you could! It was actually a Aura Blue, wish I had Blue Bolts but dont think Im ready to gamble on them yet. Plus I thought this cory cat was cute  Thats as big as they get, its a Venezuelan.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, looking at the last pics on here, it has been a long time since I posted up some pics! Heres a few teasers...

*Not quit sure what Hydrocotyle this is, pick it up near a beach in FL.*








Shot at 2012-06-15

*L. Aromatica growing emersed from Riccia*








Shot at 2012-06-15

*HC and Riccia together *








Shot at 2012-06-15

*L. Aromatica No Co2 and Peacock Moss on Manzanita*








Shot at 2012-06-15


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I love your tanks......................


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, hoping I may get some time this weekend to take some FTS and what nots


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish my wife would let me have more than one tank........  

Looks good, knuggs!!! I think the hydrocotyle species in there is verticillata...I had some that would send up similar leaves if they were in a shady location. It looks cool, though, especially in that picture!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha that ricca is so fluffy! Knuggs I have a random question for you... In my tanks ricca does HORRIBLY. But mosses and pella do fine. Any ideas why this happens?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

You addict people........hahahah, same here knuggs. I love your room.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

crazydaz said:


> I wish my wife would let me have more than one tank........
> 
> Looks good, knuggs!!! I think the hydrocotyle species in there is verticillata...I had some that would send up similar leaves if they were in a shady location. It looks cool, though, especially in that picture!


Poor fella...luckily I got my gf into them too and convinced her into setting up some of her own. That way I know she cant say anything about my fish room, not that I think she would. I catch her all the time looking in the tanks 

Thats was thinking the same with the Hydrocotyle. Yeah its cool how it will grow real short in high light but will get tall in low light. That tank is a 40b.



diwu13 said:


> Haha that ricca is so fluffy! Knuggs I have a random question for you... In my tanks ricca does HORRIBLY. But mosses and pella do fine. Any ideas why this happens?


Riccia doesnt like Excel but Loves Co2! Maybe does some ferts like Potassium and CSM+B or whatever you use for nutrient stimulation.



green_valley said:


> You addict people........hahahah, same here knuggs. I love your room.


Lol Its starting to become less of an addiction and more like a way of life


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's a few quick random IPhone pics. I will try and get some FTS when I get some time. 

Peacock Goby







Anubias







Bronze crypt growing hydro in Riccia  been growing for a couple months now














Maradong Bullosa 







Venezuelan Cory


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Sweet goby and anubias, Lucas!!! That cory is extra, extra tiny! Do you know the scientific name for that species? _Corydoras_ "what".....venezuela??

Any full tank shots?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks! The full name is: Venezuelan Pygmy Cory (Corydoras habrosus). Here's some quick FTS(not the best pic). I'm actually in the middle of readjusting a lot of them and sold quite a bit to make some room. The red markings in the tank are my notes for what I'm doing with my tanks. It's easy to vision but takes time to develop. 

Main 40b Ornate Rainbows, Clown Loaches, Blue Tetras, Glolite Danios, Red Eye Tetra, Pristella Terta, SAE, Kuhli Loach, and Cherry shrimp







29g Glass cats, Bleeding Heart Tetras, Bluefin Killies, and Orange, Yellow, Blue Pearl and Cherry Shrimp







75g Baby grow out tank Ornate and Dwarf Neons Currently. As well as Orange shrimp, Juhli Cories, Long fin Cories, Venezuelan Pygmy Cories, and Banded Pymgy Cories







20g Peacock Goby Breeding and Blue Pearl shrimp tank







10g Yellow shrimp and Pygmy Cories







40b Orange/Pumpkin and Blue Auras and Super Tiger shrimp tank







40b Blue Pearl, CRS, and CBS shrimp tank







40b Dwarf Neon Rainbow breeding tank and cherry shrimp







29g Cherry and fish fry tank







10g Golden Bee tank







10g Yellow and fish fry tank







14g Cardinal Shrimp tank








Here's a pic of the Hudoroi, Don.







And my other Bario 








And a random pic of my lunch, such a happy sandwich


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like you have fun with your tanks by the look of that sandwhich :hihi:. I wish I could have all of those tanks and fish. You have alot of my favorite fish, I'm jealous. Keep up the good work.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Fishboy! I'm moving soon, so hopefully I can get a bigger room and maybe a bigger tank too, I'm thinking something in the 200g range


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice tanks, Lucas! And, sandwich!

My wife said "no" to the fishroom idea I had a long time ago.....so cool to see such a cluster of micro-habitats together, IMO. 

That hudori patch is really nice looking! I have a keei patch that is similar to that. They look better in patches as opposed to single specimens!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, Don! Yeah I got lucky my gf loves my hobby and encourages it. Can't wait to get my new house so I can expand and create more species only tanks. Sometimes my collectoritis exceeds my tank space. 

I agree completely, crypt patches are a lot more beautiful and natural than just singles. Just takes awhile to get them like that. I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of your Keei patch.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I wish I can have a fish room like that..


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Well hopefully you will get to one day! I used to wish too


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

My fishroom has been completely moved to my new house  now I just need to clean them up! They have been sloshed around and neglected for over a month. Maybe I will post some rough pics later and that way we can see the transformation better if I ever get time because this new house is a never ending project. Guess thats what I get for going for a foreclosure that has sat for 2yrs. Def. gonna love my new fish room though it has more room and may add up to 10 more 10gs  even though I like bigger tanks better the 10s are so much easier to move. The 75g was a PITA specially with over 3+ inches of eco complete still in it. NO way I was goin to take the Bario Crypts out of the dirt. I will have some pics up of there growth in my main tank journal since it is now the new main


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's a quick pic of the room









Some neglected tanks (haven't been touched since the move for over a month besides a couple of water changes.























Out of control glosso!









One of the tanks that stayed intact a Lil better than some of the others. Which is actually my oldest and first planted tank.


----------

